# How to reduce fan sound??



## farey (Dec 29, 2007)

I am using HP pevillion g 1030l home PC. My computer starts its fan every time i open a graphics using program or when i play some games. The sound of the fan is extremely noisy. When i play game, fan is always running non-stop. Is there anyway that i can reduce the fan from running too often and also reduce the sound. I would expect some software or a tweak that can do this...if anyone got anything just tel me, will appreciate. Thank you in advance..


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the hp is adjusting because if the added heat (the motherboard will change it back if you modify it with software) the best thing would be to get a new cpu fan one that cools better and is quiet.


----------

